# Can African Dwarf Frogs and Dwarf Orange Crayfish be tankmates?



## datfish

I know larger crayfish more or less lay waste to small bottom dwelling tankmates, but is the same true with the dwarf variety? Mine seems to be relatively peaceful, only climbing around plants or challenging his reflection. At times he tries his hand at hunting, but it largely consists of him waving his claws about while hopping a bit. ADFs seem like they're be big enough to handle a CPO, is this the case? And if so, would they be at all aggressive to my crayfish?


----------



## Diztrbd1

I can tell you ADF are not to my knowledge, aggressive. Being they both get to about the same size I'd think they'd be ok. No expert though.


----------



## datfish

Diztrbd1 said:


> I can tell you ADF are not to my knowledge, aggressive. Being they both get to about the same size I'd think they'd be ok. No expert though.


Well it's good to hear someone else thinks the same thing. The internet makes it seem like it's never been done.


----------



## ilam

i'm going to say no.. CPO are notorious nippers, no matter how 'peaceful' they are claimed to be. the slow frogs will definitely get picked at since they like to sit still all the time.


----------



## Scherb

ilam said:


> i'm going to say no.. CPO are notorious nippers, no matter how 'peaceful' they are claimed to be. the slow frogs will definitely get picked at since they like to sit still all the time.


I would half to agree i had a Mexican dwarf cray and he would try to attack me when i put my hand near him.


----------



## datfish

Scherb said:


> I would half to agree i had a Mexican dwarf cray and he would try to attack me when i put my hand near him.


Mine runs in abject terror when I come near the tank, and if I stick my hand in to do something he's going to hide for a good fifteen minutes after.


----------



## Diztrbd1

yea it's probably taking a big chance honestly. ADF aren't very active as mentioned, but they usually don't stick around too long if other critters get too close....atleast mine didn't. Though they will probably get nipped at And most crayfish will eat anything they can catch ime. Probably a 50/50 chance lol depending on the size of the tank


----------



## datfish

So I guess it really just depends on the temperament of my crayfish. He ignores a mystery snail the same size as him, but I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## inuudo

My CPOs took chunks out of the guppies' and endlers' tails at night.


----------



## datfish

inuudo said:


> My CPOs took chunks out of the guppies' and endlers' tails at night.


That's frightening. I wonder if I've made mine too fat to hunt, or if he's sick and I don't know about it because he seems so calm.


----------



## Scherb

datfish said:


> That's frightening. I wonder if I've made mine too fat to hunt, or if he's sick and I don't know about it because he seems so calm.


Did you just get him ? if so that is probably why he is timid.


----------



## datfish

Scherb said:


> Did you just get him ? if so that is probably why he is timid.


Yeah I got him recently. He probably will get more aggressive, but I'm hoping it won't become an issue. I'm kind of embarrassed that I didn't remember that factor.


----------



## UnderseaGal

So how did this turn out? I have a dwarf lobster and I'm considering adding two frogs in...


----------



## Rogo

Dwarf crayfish are generally peaceful, but they are strong enough to catch an aquatic frog and try to eat it if they want to. And even if they don't eat it, there's a chance they will hold on long enough for the frog to drown.

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## maximusfish

We added a few mexican orange dwarf crayfish to our shrimp tank. Half the Internet information said they would take out shrimp, especially the slower CRS, and the other half said the shrimp would be fine. We keep them well fed. sometimes the shrimp ride around on the crayfish's back. We have seen them nose to nose with our shrimp and the crayfish have no interest in them. No idea about frogs though.


----------



## Shrimpette

the frog's limbs are pretty thin. It wouldn't take much of a pinch to break or sever a limb or foot or take a chunk of flesh (especially when the frogs molt)


----------



## barvinok

Shrimpette said:


> the frog's limbs are pretty thin. It wouldn't take much of a pinch to break or sever a limb or foot or take a chunk of flesh (especially when the frogs molt)


Second for this. I would not put my dwarf frogs with the cray fish


----------



## UnderseaGal

Thanks for the input everyone - in the end I got a different tank for the frogs so that they won't have to cross paths with my dwarf lobster.


----------

